# Left Over Plastic



## Claudie (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey guys,
I'm new here and this is my first post so I should start by saying hello to everyone. I have learned a lot reading the forum already. 
I am wondering if anyone knows where I might sell the left over plastic from recycled computers. I live in southern Iowa.

Thanks, Claudie


----------



## silversaddle1 (Aug 18, 2010)

There was a place in Gretna, Nebraska that bought scrap computer plastic, but I think they are gone now. If you do find a buyer, please let me know.

Scott in western Iowa


----------



## dtectr (Aug 27, 2010)

Do you guys grind/break/chip your plastic for easier storage? 
It looks like it is all type 7 which doesn't seem too popular for recyclers, but i have been wondering the same thing. if we find one maybe we can take a truck past everyone who lives on the way to get more quantity.??
I live in NW MO, which part of IA do you live in?


----------



## Claudie (Aug 27, 2010)

That sounds like a great idea! I live in south central Iowa, not too far from Missouri.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm over by Council Bluffs.


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks like the plastic train has three stops so far in its journey
to somewhere. 8)


----------



## dtectr (Aug 27, 2010)

silversaddle1 said:


> I'm over by Council Bluffs.


thats straight up I-29 - I go thru 3 or 4 times/yr to see my folks in Worthington, MN.
So now, to get this "plastic train' rollin' (glorycloud, sheesh :lol: ) is there anyone who takes it? I go to NM, Longmont, & Austin each year.
(Obscure "Ferris Beuller" quote "Anyone? Anyone?"


----------



## escrap (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey guys, what kind of quantities would you guys say you have. I may be interested in buying, depending on quantity. Thanks


----------



## Claudie (Aug 28, 2010)

Does the plastic need to be crushed to a certain size or do you want whole pieces? I don't have much right now as I have been trying to avoid it. I currently have maybe a box level pick-up truck load (un-crushed). If it becomes something that I can sell, I may be able to get more. What ball park price would we be talking?


----------



## silversaddle1 (Aug 29, 2010)

Have about 2 gayloards of it right now, ready to go. Lot's more on the way.

I would need to know how you want it sorted, how clean you need it to be, etc.


----------



## dtectr (Aug 29, 2010)

i also have some quantity, not tons but mine would include plastic monitor housings, plastic only, no metal, as well. I believe everything i've seen is type 7, polycarbonate, otherwise known as ABS.


----------



## qst42know (Aug 29, 2010)

Polycarbonate and ABS are two different plastics.


----------



## Claudie (Aug 29, 2010)

Maybe we could find a central meeting place. We could all haul our own plastic there on a certain day to be picked up by the buyer. That way he is only making one stop & we all get to sell our plastic. Just an idea.


----------



## dtectr (Aug 29, 2010)

qst42know said:


> Polycarbonate and ABS are two different plastics.


Accurate - both ABS & polycarbonates belong to Class 7
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plastics_Recycling#Other_plastics 


Type of plastic polymer: Other (often polycarbonate or ABS)	
Properties: Dependent on polymers or combination of polymers	
Common Packaging Applications: Beverage bottles; baby milk bottles; electronic casing.


----------



## qst42know (Aug 29, 2010)

That's interesting they would be lumped together. 

Any idea the method used to recycle the mix?


----------



## Pilgrim2850 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi guys,

I located a plastics recycler that says they pick up nationwide. www.vikoz.com. I emailed them (which you should do on the site) and asked them if there was anyone in my area that would take plastic. They emailed me back and wanted: what grades, estimate of lbs, if it was an ongoing operation or one time, location, company and contact info (I told them I was an individual with a pickup load) and pictures. Hope this helps. I haven't replied to their email yet with this info, but I am going to in the near future. Let me know if you hook up with them. Maybe everyone on the forum could use them.

larry


----------



## Claudie (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey that looks like what we have been looking for. Please let us know if they give you a price. If we get a better price for quantity, maybe a few of us could put our stuff together for a bigger load and more money.


----------



## dtectr (Aug 30, 2010)

Claudie said:


> Hey that looks like what we have been looking for. Please let us know if they give you a price. If we get a better price for quantity, maybe a few of us could put our stuff together for a bigger load and more money.


My thoughts exactly, Claudie. In fact, I was considering that arrangement with the leaded glass from monitors, as well. 
somewhere here someone indicated the industry that grinds them & uses the silica & lead as a flux in their process. 
Once I figure out how to process everything else in them, this could be a way for a bunch of us to unload the inevitable 
2 monitors:1 computer ratio I wind up with companies I service.
Thanks for that extra work, Larry - we really appreciate it.
Who should do the contacting?
jordan


----------



## escrap (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello, The company that I deal with is Adams Plastics in Chicago IL. Me and another company put our loads together to get a 40,000 lb load and they seem to give us a pretty fair deal. This company requires for your plastic to be in bales, and require the bales to be separated for the most money. Currently what they are paying for plastic is .10/lb. But if you have plastic loose and mixed expect to only get at most .04/lb. I have also contacted the other company mentioned and have not yet heard back from them. It would be nice to be able to have a trailer set up where we could store product. Will let the forum know if I hear anything.


----------



## Chumbawamba (Aug 31, 2010)

I get $.06/lbs for mixed plastic from Superlink Plastic in Oakland, California. I accumulate gaylords of the stuff and when I have about 10 I call them and they drive out, drop off empty gaylords and pallets, and take away the full ones. I have a pick-up scheduled for tomorrow in fact. They weigh at their facility and then send me a check. I usually average about $200 per flatbed load. If it was bailed it would be probably 10 times that, but I don't have a bailer and it's not yet cost effective for me to get one.

I doubt you'd get the same deal unless you're in the SF Bay Area, but it's something to compare against.


----------



## escrap (Aug 31, 2010)

Chumbawamba that is a really good price for scrap plastic, but like you said, being close to the coast is helpful as far as shipping cost go. I contacted the Vikoz today and they will only deal with loads over 15,000 lbs and in bales. I talked to the VP of sales Ed Osley Jr and tried to get a price out of him but he would not tell me, I also asked him what his terms of payment were and he replied with call us back when you have inventory to move on. I am particullarly interested because of their trailers that they will leave you. So once me and the other recycler have 20000 lbs we will be contacting them again. Also another helpful site for any type of plastic recycling is plasticsmarkets.org

Zack Morris
E-scrapPlus, Inc.


----------



## trashmaster (Sep 9, 2010)

Hello Zack and other members;

I work for a Recycling company that is based in Casseyvill, Mo. We recycle all types of Plastic and put drop trailers in many area's ... 
I will call myboss tomorrow and see what kind of a deal I can get for us and then we can put something together..


P.S. Zack I am going to rent a 24' x 40' building tommorow,, I will be starting my own e-scrap recycling bussiness and getting all this MONEY out of my yard ,, HA,, HA... 


paul
trashmaster


----------



## darshevo (Sep 9, 2010)

Cooperative effort would be cool. Get a few guys within a few 100 miles of each other to pool their plastics and the next thing you know a bunch of 'couple of gaylord' guys are dealing in truck load lots

Thanks for taking the time to look into it Paul

-Lance


----------



## Claudie (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks Paul. Keep us posted.


----------



## dtectr (Sep 10, 2010)

thanks, paul. had been a little disappointed by our earlier inquiries, but this sounds positive. thanks for checking & please keep us apprised.
jordan


----------



## dtectr (Sep 10, 2010)

trashmaster said:


> Hello Zack and other members;
> 
> I work for a Recycling company that is based in Casseyvill, Mo. We recycle all types of Plastic and put drop trailers in many area's ...
> I will call myboss tomorrow and see what kind of a deal I can get for us and then we can put something together..
> ...


is that _"Caseyville"_, Paul?
thanks
jordan


----------



## escrap (Sep 11, 2010)

Paul that sounds great. Yeah you need to get all that money out of that yard, But you better get a bigger building, you might have that full within the week. Lol. Hope all goes well for you. 

Zack Morris
E-scrapPlus, Inc.


----------



## Chumbawamba (Sep 11, 2010)

escrap said:


> Chumbawamba that is a really good price for scrap plastic, but like you said, being close to the coast is helpful as far as shipping cost go.



I'm definitely in an ideal area for a scrap business. Being close to a major port (Oakland), which also happens to be one of the most direct routes to the manufacturing capital of the world (China) means I get the best prices in the nation.

My check came in the other day: $219. So I guess that means I sold about 3,650lbs. Once again, they failed to provide me with the weigh-in logs, so this is just an estimate, but it's inline with what I'd expect 9 over-sized gaylords (6-7' high) of loose, mixed plastic to weigh (about 400lbs a piece).

To put it in a different perspective, that's about what 2-3 months of commercial garbage service would cost if I had to throw it away. So I am not complaining. On the other hand, it would have taken a lot less labor to just chuck whole printers into the skip and get 3 cents/lbs for them, but then I wouldn't get the bits with the precious metals 

When I get a bigger facility I'll probably invest in a bailer.


----------



## dtectr (Sep 11, 2010)

Chumbawamba said:


> My check came in the other day: $219. So I guess that means I sold about 3,650lbs. Once again, they failed to provide me with the weigh-in logs, so this is just an estimate, but it's inline with what I'd expect 9 over-sized gaylords (6-7' high) of loose, mixed plastic to weigh (about 400lbs a piece).
> 
> To put it in a different perspective, that's about what 2-3 months of commercial garbage service would cost if I had to throw it away. So I am not complaining. On the other hand, it would have taken a lot less labor to just chuck whole printers into the skip and get 3 cents/lbs for them, but then I wouldn't get the bits with the precious metals
> 
> When I get a bigger facility I'll probably invest in a bailer.


chumbawamba,
I've tried to hide my ignorance, hoping that someone would let slip the answer, but here goes:
What the heck is a "gaylord"?
1st time I heard that i thought they were talking about Sir Elton John. :lol: :twisted: 

And I agree with you on the extra labor thing. I do find great satisfaction in dismantling 
& separating the misc materials, I believe it makes for a more complete recycle. You know, doing my part for the planet thing.
This is one endeavour where my OCD is a help, not a hindrance. 8) 

later


----------



## joem (Sep 11, 2010)

Have you seen this 
Turn plastic into oil
http://www.gizmag.com/envion-plastic-waste-to-oil-generator/12902/


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 11, 2010)

dtectr - a gaylord is a heavy cardboard box that sits on a pallet. They
are normally 48x40x48 and are used to ship and store "stuff".
Here is an example of what one looked like that I had motherboards
stored in. It had two compartments but most have only one big space.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=7847

Now, about that "gay - lord" comment - :shock:


----------



## Chumbawamba (Sep 11, 2010)

dtectr said:


> And I agree with you on the extra labor thing. I do find great satisfaction in dismantling
> & separating the misc materials, I believe it makes for a more complete recycle. You know, doing my part for the planet thing.
> This is one endeavour where my OCD is a help, not a hindrance. 8)



Screw the planet! I'm doing it for the money 

But it's also good for business. When people come to drop off stuff at my facility and see that I actually break everything down into saleable raw materials they are generally very impressed. It makes THEM feel good that they are taking their e-waste to a facility that will actually process and recycle the materials, not just shuffle it off to another middle man.

Yes, my OCD definitely has a lot to do with it. Sometimes I have to catch myself scrapping too far, i.e. taking apart things where the ROI is diminished to the point where I'm actually losing money by spending too much time. But part of that is that I like to produce a clean product. The little stuff adds up over time.


----------



## darshevo (Sep 12, 2010)

Chumbawamba said:


> When I get a bigger facility I'll probably invest in a bailer.



Do they just use cardboard bailers for that Chumbawamba? We have one in the yard but it needs some work on one of the cylinders and we're waiting for the snow to fly to crack into it. 


-Lance


----------



## Chumbawamba (Sep 12, 2010)

darshevo said:


> Do they just use cardboard bailers for that Chumbawamba? We have one in the yard but it needs some work on one of the cylinders and we're waiting for the snow to fly to crack into it.



Hi Lance.

I don't know for sure but I don't know why not. Plastic will deform and crack all the same with strong enough pressure.

I considered buying a cheap wood chipper to convert my plastic to highly condensable chips and I think there was a discussion here to that effect a while back. Worth looking into if you're going to handle a lot of plastic.


----------



## dtectr (Sep 12, 2010)

Chumbawamba said:


> darshevo said:
> 
> 
> > Do they just use cardboard bailers for that Chumbawamba? We have one in the yard but it needs some work on one of the cylinders and we're waiting for the snow to fly to crack into it.
> ...


 My thoughts, as well ChWba - I have NO space, so condensing volume is "GOOD"


----------



## Claudie (May 11, 2011)

dtectr said:


> Claudie said:
> 
> 
> > Hey that looks like what we have been looking for. Please let us know if they give you a price. If we get a better price for quantity, maybe a few of us could put our stuff together for a bigger load and more money.
> ...




Anything new on this? It would be great to be able to make a dollar on the CRT monitors. Plastic here, lead there, etc. Most places I find are still charging the customer to unload them.


----------



## joem (May 11, 2011)

My local scrap yard takes all the towers once I strip them down as shredded steel, I just leave the plastic on. My thoughts on this is that you would not strip out all plastics from a scrap car it would be done in the big shredder.


----------



## Claudie (May 11, 2011)

The scrap yard here will allow a certain amount of plastic also, but I'm thinking on a bigger scale. Gaylords or more of it every couple of months. Keyboards, monitors, speakers, all these items contain a large percentage of plastic.


----------



## Claudie (Jun 8, 2013)

Has anyone come up with anything new on this yet?


----------



## kurt (Jun 8, 2013)

Claudie - there is a market for the ABS plastic from electronics - however every place I have looked into that will pay for it will do so only if you can bail it & they want it delivered by the semi load (about 38,000 lb) in which case you can get around 19 to 23 cents a lb

I am not aware of any place that will buy it if its not bailed but they will take it for free (at least some will) some "may" pay for less then a semi load - but it would still need to be bailed AND you would need to promise to provide a fairly large volume on a regular bases - they don't want to warehouse it 

The reason for this is if its not bailed is their cost to handle, bail & warehouse loose plastic (even in gaylords)is not worth paying for it

To pay for it they need to be able to unload (a full semi) load & ship - they want it out the door as fast as it comes in

Kurt


----------



## kane333 (Jun 8, 2013)

Here is a site I found. Don't know pricing because I haven't looked into the website too deep. Click on the links below and they show minimum requirements on the links for each type of plastic. They pick up Nationwide and Canada. They seem to be affiliated with Industrial Recyclers dot com who recycle and resells chemicals.





http://www.plasticrecyclinginbaltimore.com/


http://www.industrialrecyclers.com/chemical-marketplace.html


----------

